# Zoomed 501?



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Finally getting around to setting up my 30 cube. I have the Zoomed 501 filter for it and was wondering if it HAS to be put on the same level as the tank, the book recommends that this be done this way. I really dont want this filter sitting beside an ADA cube, really takes away the aesthetics for me. So have you run one under the tank, mine would be about 18-20" or so. Anyone see a problem with this. Im sure the flow will be reduced.
Thanks!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I couldn't put my on the groudn or anything, so I attached a rack to the side of my double 10g stand. The filter sits in the rack and the rack holds some ferts as well. My filter sits with the top of it at the base level of my tank. It pumps great. I imagine it won't pump great being as far down as you want to put it, but I would try and it it doesn't work, try something new.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I will give it a try before I trim the tubes to sit beside the tank. Maybe I can even raise it up a little. Never hurts to try!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope it works, cuz I kinda want to lower the filter since I didn't trim the tubes at the beginning. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

how many gallons is a 30 cube? i remember reading that the zoomed is adequate for a 15 gallon tank at best even though the manual says it can do more. i don't know for sure but i was planning on buying one for my 5.5 gallon tank. you think the zoomed would be too much flow for a tank that size? thanks in advance


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

I have one on a 20 long and it's not nearly enough.Might be enough for a 10g .I'm not impressed with the one I have at all.A Fluval 105/205 or a Rena XP1 would have better output


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have mine on a 10g and it has great flow. The current reaches throughout the entire tank. I wouldn't try it on anything bigger than a 15g though. I think that if you put it on a 5.5g it would be okay, but I would use the spary bar to reduce the flow.

bigstick, are you using cal aqua lily pipes on your zoomed. I want to get some lily pipes, but I don't know if the 13mm pipes will work.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Same, I wasn't even impressed with it for a 10 gallon tank, to be honest.

As soon as the plants started to get dense, the flow around the tank was a laugh


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

30 cube is about 7 gallon. I set it up today, the flow is slow but adequate for now. It isnt strong by any means, but I can see the circulation around the tank. Ill see how it is and if I develop and low circulation algae issues and adjust from there


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Afyounie said:


> I have mine on a 10g and it has great flow. The current reaches throughout the entire tank. I wouldn't try it on anything bigger than a 15g though. I think that if you put it on a 5.5g it would be okay, but I would use the spary bar to reduce the flow.
> 
> bigstick, are you using cal aqua lily pipes on your zoomed. I want to get some lily pipes, but I don't know if the 13mm pipes will work.


Im just using the stock stuff for now, I have some DIY acrylic pipes that a friend gave me that Im going to try.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

I have 2 ZooMed 501's. One on a mini-M (5.5gal) and the other on an Jalli 8 gal. which is very similar if not the same as the Finnex. Both work fine for me but the main issue is to keep up with weekly cleaning of the sponge and tubes which tend to get clogged very quick. I would not use them on any thing larger than a 10 gal which IMO will be puching the limits.

As for setting it below the surface of the tank, that is not very good because it will make the pump work too much to push the water up to the tank. I don't think it will do well but never tried it. I have both my back wall of the tanks covered with that plastic sheet and place the filter behind the tank and out of view. 

They also sell a HOB attachment that you can place the filter in and hang it on the rim of the tank. I was fortunate and got one for free back at the AGA meeting in SF from the ZooMed booth. Another reason to join Aquatic Gardeners Assoc. and go the the convention in Georgia in November, the vendors love to give away stuff. The ADA booth was giving away samples of their various ferts.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I also have the 501 on a 5.5 gallon and i was initially under-whelmed with the flow it produced. I've recently been experimenting with different filter media to improve the flow. I am currently using a custom cut piece of aqua clear foam/filter floss/ceramic rings, and the flow is at least 2x what it was straight out of the box. this combo does require weekly maintenance and cleaning, but it finally feels like it is working like i had expected it to. And as for the lily pipes, the diameter of the hoses is 10mm.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

so after reading these reviews does anyone think there is a better cannister filter choice for a 5.5 gallon tank? just want to consider my options before I go buy a zoomed


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

aquaphish said:


> I have 2 ZooMed 501's. One on a mini-M (5.5gal) and the other on an Jalli 8 gal. which is very similar if not the same as the Finnex. Both work fine for me but the main issue is to keep up with weekly cleaning of the sponge


Here is a good trick, use Efimech as a prefilter and you wont have to clean that sponge every week.

I haven't cleaned mine in 6 months! and still have good flow.

Another option is the Eheim 2213 or the 2232.

I have a 2232 on my mini-m and I love it.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Hydor makes a canister filter that is priced right between the zoomed and and the cheaper eheims - Hydor Prime 10. It looks like it would fit the bill, but I haven't read anything about it. Might be worth looking into.


----------

